# Sticky  Unique Forum Rules



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

This forum is dedicated to the discussion and research of beekeeping history, including; Bee Literature, Bee Management, Persons of Beekeeping, Bee Hunting, Archaeology of Beekeeping, Tall Tales, Folklore, Superstitions, Medicine, Beekeeping Antiques, Science and Bees in Warfare.

We will explore historical works from the great writers of bee literature which scholars turn to again and again with increased delight. We shall have occasion to show, as we proceed, how correct in the main the classical writers are on the subject of bees. Please feel free to discuss historical bee interests or comment on any material posted here. For accuracy in research, if possible, please provide your source for historic information posted here.


----------

